# Best way to get these drops on him?



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Hello!

Tonight is when I'm supposed to do the second out of three application of the solution given by the vet for Clouds. This is to help rid him of maybe mites, maybe something else (his cere looks very dry and he scratches a fair bit, although it got better after first application last week).

Anyway, last time I did it in the middle of the night, thinking that it would be easier if he was sleepy. Not so much though :/

I did try to grab him with a tea towel but he wriggled out of it so quickly and became so scared that I thought it would be much easier to just do it quickly -holding him in my hand.

Indeed it was quick but he sure didn't like it and I got bitten a few times, although not too hard (I didn't mind, par for the course I guess). He didn't seem to hold too much of a grudge the next day, but there was certainly a little bit of a setback in his settling in our family.

His progress has been so amazing this week. Just this afternoon he actually flew to me and landed on my shoulder. He didn't stay that long but my, what an amazing feeling! Now I am petrified that by having to put that silly little drop at the back of his neck I'm going to undo it all again.

Advice please?


----------



## tonic (Nov 13, 2009)

He needs the meds so you really just have to make it as quick and stessless as possible and accept that he may go backwards a bit on trusting you for a while. He doesn't realise that he needs it so you have to be the big person and do what he doesn't want for his welfare....thats the difficult reality.

I would suggest you hold him in your hand like last time as it will be less stressful than him escaping and having to be re-caught. Just hold him and do the job as calmly and quietly as possible then put him back. I would even recommend not speaking to him at all whilst you do this so he doesn't associate your talking to him with a bad experience.

Good luck! It will be over pretty quickly then you can get back to making friends.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear you have to go through this with Clouds! I agree with Toni--this is going to be a little bit of a setback either way you do it, so just do it fast and get it over with! 

Maybe after you put him back, let him have a few bites of millet for being a good boy? 
Hope this ordeal is over soon, good luck! :fingerx:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What I would recommend is to have him inside his cage, leave it till around seven o'clock or so when it is just dark. Turn all the lights off and then quietly open his gage and gently pick him up. have the dropper ready and easily available to grab. then carefully apply the drop of medicine. As soon as you have done it place him back in his cage then turn the lights back on and talk to him. Budgies do not have good night vision and tend to sit still. You most probably scared him by doing it in the middle of the night. Good luck !


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

It's 7.30 now so doing it straight away. Turning the lights off then back on afterwards seems like a good option.

Thank you so much


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Good luck and try to be calm as possible yourself . It will get easier as you do it more often.


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

We had to do this for our two not long back and we did it at night...I put on gloves, so they did not associate my hand with the whole experience...we also put a teatowel lightly over their head, so as they didn't see the ordeal, as well...Good Luck with this procedure.


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

All done!
The light was very dim. He saw me (though not sure how much) but let me grab him anyway. I did get a little bite after I put the drop at the back of his head but nothing nasty at all.
After that I put a better light on and talked to him. He let me stroke his tummy, didn't move away from my hand. Wouldn't take millet but not surprising due to the time.

Glove is a very good idea too. I'll do that next week for the final application.

Such relief!

Guys, I can't tell you how much it means to have this community to turn to. I feel infinitely grateful. You all rock


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Well done, I am sure you did wonderfully.


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Pleased all went well for you both


----------

